# Junkers W34



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 20, 2015)

Condor Legion


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Cockpit


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim your cockpit shot is here!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)

Jim should also see #12


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2015)

Februar 1940 Prag


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

I love the seaplane version, great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 17, 2021)

WWII: JUNKERS JU 52 MASSER ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ STAMP ON REVERSE | eBay


JUNKERS JU 52 MASSER. ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH WITH "JUNKERS" STAMP ON REVERSE. GOOD condition.



www.ebay.com





Floats

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice image! But that is to large an A/C to be a W34. I think the caption is correct and it may be a early single engine JU52? It seems to have the Junkers Double Flap system used on the JU52, but not on the W34.

Very nice image either way!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## cammerjeff (Aug 17, 2021)

I was curious about the Single engined JU52 in the picture in post #29 as I have never seen a single engined JU52 powered by a radial engine before. I think this is the 2nd prototype registered as D-2133 and powered by a Armstrong Siddeley Leopard twin row 14 cylinder engine. But I cannot find any reference to this plane mounted on floats. Very interesting picture!

Ok according to the Hugo Junkers Website Junkers Ju52

The second prototype was converted into a seaplane in July 1931 and was first flown from Zimmermann on July 17th 1931 on river Elbe.

So there is some evidence that this might be the 2nd prototype JU52 in 1931. Very rare picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Aug 18, 2021)

cammerjeff said:


> I think this is the 2nd prototype registered as D-2133



I believe I can see the top half of 2133 in Snautzer's photo.
In the ARCO publication on Junkers it's listed as possibly c/n 4002 or 4003 and registered as D-2133. A poor quality photo below.
There was also c/n 4006 (CF-ARM) - powered initially by a BMW and then a R-R Buzzard that was at one point operated with floats.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Foto, Flugzeug Junkers (N)50213 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Flugzeug Junkers (N)50213 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2021)

Foto Flgzeug / alte JU / Wasserflugzeug / Strand schöne klare Aufnahme !! TOP !! | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Flgzeug / alte JU / Wasserflugzeug / Strand schöne klare Aufnahme !! TOP !! in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Vaikeasti haavoittuneita siirretään lentokoneella edelleen kuljetettavaksi sairaalaan. Kiestinki 1941.08.21

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 18, 2021)

SA - kuvagalleria



Lentomatkalta Kajaani-Tiiksjärvi. Kuhmon seutu, Kolvasjärven seutu 1941.09.06


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## WARSPITER (Nov 22, 2021)

It's like a JU-52 after Jenny Craig

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 12, 2022)

on car crashed


















Deutsches Flugzeug Junkers W 34 auf Bergeanhänger WK II #3 | eBay
Deutsches Flugzeug Junkers W 34 auf Bergeanhänger WK II #3 | eBay
Deutsches Flugzeug Junkers W 34 auf Bergeanhänger WK II #2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2022)




----------

